# Retrouver un mot de passe sur Outlook express (MacOS 9.2.2)



## Minosssssss (1 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Ma mère est passé récemment d'un vieil iMac à un 24 pouces. 
Cependant, elle a oublié le mot de passe de son adresse mail (enregistré dans les préférences d'Outlook sur le vieux). C'est un compte free et je n'arrive pas à le récupérer via free. J'ai trouvé beaucoup de moyens de récupérer le passe... pour un PC.

Donc j'aimerais savoir s'il y a quelque chose à faire (à part harceler free jusqu'à ce qu'il fassent quelque chose ou essayer de le cracker - ce que je ne saurais pas faire de toute façon.)


----------



## Invité (1 Février 2008)

Il est pas enregistré dans le "Trousseau d'accès" (dans tableaux de bord) ?


----------



## Minosssssss (2 Février 2008)

Non.


----------



## lappartien (8 Février 2008)

soir

tu tapes http://et le numéro ip de free en général 192. qqch, voir les aides fai par fai dans macg. 
tu fais enter et là tu devrais retrouver ton MDP connexion.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2008)

ou sinon la maniere standard 
demander à free de renvoyer le mot de passe
( car il y a l'option)
bien entendu il faut avoir accès au compte email où se sera envoyé


----------



## Invité (8 Février 2008)

lappartien a dit:


> soir
> 
> tu tapes http://et le numéro ip de free en général 192. qqch, voir les aides fai par fai dans macg.
> tu fais enter et là tu devrais retrouver ton MDP connexion.



Tu peux développer un peu stp ?
192.x.etc&#8230; c'est une adresse locale non ? Enfin, bref, je ne comprends pas comment faire.


----------



## lappartien (9 Février 2008)

je ne parlerai qu'en présence de minus qui s'est éclipsé. 
vu que j'ai la soudaine impression que ce n'est pas le mdp de connexion qu'il n'a plus mais pitêtre le mdp de son compte mail; ce qui simplifie beaucoup de choses...
n'est-ilpas?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2008)

lappartien a dit:


> vu que j'ai la soudaine impression que ce n'est pas le mdp de connexion qu'il n'a plus mais pitêtre le mdp de son compte mail



Ça, l'un dans l'autre, c'était évident depuis le départ  :



			
				Minosssssss a dit:
			
		

> elle a oublié le mot de passe de son adresse mail


----------



## lappartien (10 Février 2008)

ouaip, seulement c'est pas évident des fois et à force de lire entre les lignes on prend trop l'habitude.... 
bonsoir


----------



## Minosssssss (10 Février 2008)

Hop, hop, je suis de retour !

Alors effectivement il s'agit du mot de passe du compte mail, et le problème c'est que free ne veut pas le renvoyer car il a été créé (le compte, et donc le mot de passe  ) il y a cinq ans sur un autre forfait. Du coup sa boite mail n'apparait pas lorsque l'on se logue sur le compte free général... (le mien non plus, d'ailleurs, mais moi je connais mon mdp ^^).


----------



## lappartien (10 Février 2008)

j'ai peur de pas tout avoir compris comme d'hab? oui... 

si il est sur outlook ancien il doit être dans compte etc... encore faut-il que t'installe outlook
(9.2 peut être?) 
Si tous les 5 ans tu récupères tes mails ça doit donner.

à mon avis tu te refais une boîte mail avec un nouveau MDP et c'est tout.


----------



## Minosssssss (10 Février 2008)

Nan, elle utilisait sa boite mais en ayant enregistré le mdp dans outlook, et il n'est pas accessible (j'ai des joli disques dans le champ à remplir  ).

Quant à recréer un compte, c'est fait mais il faudrait modifier tous les comptes (de sites etc.), prévenir tous ses contacts etc. C'est pas super pratique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2008)

lappartien a dit:


> j'ai peur de pas tout avoir compris comme d'hab? oui...
> 
> si il est sur outlook ancien il doit être dans compte etc... encore faut-il que t'installe outlook
> (9.2 peut être?)
> ...



Nan, le problème, c'est que si le mot de passe est bien sur Outlook, il n'est pas possible de l'avoir en clair, et donc de configurer un nouveau client de courrier.

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai fait rattacher une adresse mail d'un ancien compte Free à mon compte "Freebox" actuel, mais l'ennui, c'est que pour le faire, il faut justement fournir le mot de passe du dit compte


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2008)

Bon résumons et simplifions
1- sur Outlook le mot de passe n'est pas en clair ( heureusement)
donc de ce coté  là  ne rien esperer

2-Selon la facon dont le compte email fut créée il y a l'option -en ligne- de renvoi de mot de passe vers une adresse email prévue pour et donnée au moment de la configuration

3- c'est se prendre le chou pour pas grand chose

4- le plus simple c'est de  créer un autre email ailleurs que chez free
Pourquoi?
- les correspondants verront vite que l'adresse est differente (par exemple  @gmail.com ca n'a pas le même look que @free) et ca faciitera la transition la rendant nettement plus facile pour tout le monde que  2 adresses free  aux  intitulés proches qui vont génerer de la confusion
-l'email free est ultra basique et offre peu d'options, alors qu'ailleurs il y a de très bons services nettement supérieurs

-par ailleurs si par hasard le FAI est free , un conseil
ne pas mettre tous ses oeufs dans le même panier
répartir les risques et prendre un email indépendant du FAI
( en passant gmail est un des meilleurs emails du monde , des tonnes de services gratuits associés et un excellent filtre anti spam)


----------



## Bernard53 (11 Février 2008)

J'ai potassé le problème et je me rappelais avoir vu où était stocké ce mot de passe. En fait il n'est pas stocké dans Outlook Express, ni dans Trousseau d'accès (qui est dans le dossier Tableaux de bord) comme vous vous en êtes rendu compte. Si je ne me plante pas il est dans le fichier Internet Preferences qui se trouve dans le dossier Préférences du dossier Dossier Système du volume de démarrage. En tout cas, chez moi sous Mac OS 9.0.4, je le retrouve là.

Le problème c'est que ce fichier ne s'ouvre pas d'un simple double clic ! Il va falloir déployer l'artillerie lourde c'est-à-dire ResEdit. Alors les précautions d'usage : travailler impérativement sur une copie du fichier Internet Preferences ; pour faire simple vous créez un dossier sur le bureau et vous mettez la copie du fichier Internet Preferences dedans. Ensuite il va vous falloir ResEdit si vous ne le possédez pas déjà, ce qui m'étonnerait.
Vous pouvez encore aller le télécharger sur cette page : http://www.resedit.free.fr/telechargement/resedit/cadres.html.
Mais attention à l'utilisation, ça peut foutre le bronx pas possible s'il est utilisé n'importe comment. Un conseil, utilisez-le dans le cadre décrit ci-après et ensuite jetez-le s'il ne vous sert plus. Téléchargez-le, la version française si vous préférez, à partir de l'adresse donnée plus haut et décompressez-le.

À partir de là je suppose que vous avez ResEdit opérationnel et que la copie du fichier Internet Preferences est dans le dossier créé sur le bureau. Voici la marche à suivre :
- Lancez (démarrez) ResEdit et allez ouvrir le fichier Internet Preferences. Vous devez avoir une fenêtre qui ressemble à ceci :






Il se peut que vous voyez plus ou moins de ressources qu'il y en a sur cette image, ça n'a pas d'importance. Mais il doit au moins y en avoir une qui commence par les 3 caractères ICR  suivi d'un quatrième caractère.
- Ouvrez-là d'un double clic et allez chercher la ressource nommée MailAccount comme dans cette image :






- Ouvrez-là d'un double clic et vérifiez que le compte e-mail correspond bien à un compte free.fr comme ci-dessous :






Si ce n'est pas le cas fermez cette ressource ainsi que la ressource ICR et ouvrez une autre ressource ICR et de la même façon la ressource nommée MailAccount jusqu'à trouver un compte e-mail correspondant à un compte free.fr.

Si c'est bien un compte free.fr alors fermez la ressource MailAccount et ouvrez celle qui suit nommée MailPassword :






et là vous trouverez votre mot de passe de messagerie comme dans cette image :






Le mot de passe commence à partir du 6e caractère ASCII (côté droit) et va jusqu'au dernier, pour information le 5e caractère, lisible côté hexadécimal à gauche, indique la longueur du mot de passe : 8 caractères dans notre cas. Il ne vous reste plus qu'à le noter. Ensuite vous quittez ResEdit et jetez le dossier qui avait été créé sur le bureau et qui contient le fichier Internet Preferences.

En espérant que ça fonctionne.

Salutations.


----------



## Invité (11 Février 2008)

Whaou, total respect si ça marche !


----------



## Minosssssss (11 Février 2008)

Merci beaucoup !

Alors, aucun problème pour trouver Internet Preferences (encore heureux ^^) ni pour ResEdit.
Par contre, sur 9.2.2, il n'y a pas de ressource ICRR, seulement ICRP, et pas de fichier "MailAccount". Par contre, je pense avoir trouvé une correspondance: la ressource "Authenticate[carré]PqVKcy016tRTIBLfbJEly" ID = 11815 donne dans la colonne de droite le nom du compte, le serveur pop, et des signes kabbalistiques.

EDIT: je continue à parcourir ICRP pour voir si je trouve quelques chose de plus explicite.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2008)

Quel amour filial!
Des heures là dessus!

Alors que ta mère aurait déjà pu  échanger des emails avec ses contacts via... une autre adresse crée en quelques instants
( c'est une autre forme d'amour filial)

la perséverance geek se complique la vie des fois, et  passe à coté du simple....


----------



## lappartien (12 Février 2008)

c'est la note que j'accorde à bernard qui devait avoir un ordi sous 9 et toujours installé outlook
il fallait quand même le faire.

but pourquoi faire compliqué....
bravo


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Quel amour filial!
> Des heures là dessus!
> 
> Alors que ta mère aurait déjà pu  échanger des emails avec ses contacts via... une autre adresse crée en quelques instants
> ...




Pitêt que sa môman aimerait récupérer le courrier qui l'attend sur le serveur pop de son ancienne adresse, aussi ...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2008)

ben vi  evidemment !
c'est pas de ca dont je parle

je parle de la démarche

A mes yeux quand on a ce genre de soucis
1- on passe immédiatement par une autre  adresse 2
puis
2- on résoud le souci adresse 1

car en cas d'impossibilité de résoudre ce souci , on est moins impactés par l'impossibilité d'acceder au compte

 "heureusement" le webmail  free c'est pas terrible
 la boite est petite 
25 Mo  ou 100 Mo si adsl , donc ridiculement petit
les envois  seront assez vite refusés pour cause de boite pleine


----------



## Bernard53 (12 Février 2008)

Minosssssss a dit:


> ...Par contre, sur 9.2.2, il n'y a pas de ressource ICRR, seulement ICRP, et pas de fichier "MailAccount". ...


S'il n'y a qu'une ressource ICRP et pas de ressource MailAccount il ne doit pas y avoir non plus de ressource MailPassword et inutile de vous dire la suite 
La ressource ICRP se trouve de facto dans un fichier Internet Preferences qui n'a pas encore été utilisé, conjointement avec les ressources CURP, ftag et vers. Les ressources ICRx sont créées, la ressource ICRP devant servir de modèle, au fur et à mesure que vous créez un compte dans Outlook Express, d'ailleurs la ressource 49434170ProfileName (la première d'une ressource ICRx) comporte le nom du compte.

Si vous n'arrivez pas à trouver ce mot de passe dans ce fichier Internet Preferences, Outlook Express sur l'ancien Mac ne doit pas fonctionner pour relever ce compte, est-ce bien le cas ? Parce que nulle part j'ai vu que l'essai ait été fait.


----------



## Minosssssss (12 Février 2008)

Si, Outlook fonctionne bien et pour tous les comptes.

pascalformac -> j'aimerais bien qu'elle s'en contente, mais bon... enfin, après trois semaine de harcèlement, free a enfin répondu quelque chose d'à-peu-près intelligent et il semble possible qu'une solution vienne (enfin...) de là. 

Donc pas la peine de se casser la tête avant d'avoir des nouvelles de ce côté là, je pense.


----------

